# Frog Ponds



## Bouncer (Mar 5, 2005)

Does anyone have one? We have so much native fauna in our yard that we want to build it up to cater for them. We have already planted native tree's and the birds love them. we have wild Blue Tongues living and breeding under our retainer wall and Gawd knows what else out there. I want a Frog pond but I'm not sure if they need circulating water. I've been told stagnant is best for them to breed in but I can just imagine the smell and mozzies.
Any idea's?


----------



## angua21 (Mar 5, 2005)

We have what used to be a frog pond in the backyard (its empty due to not enough rain and as we use rainwater cant keep it full) and whenever it does rain a little and theres any water in it at all, the frogs swarm in and start laying eggs within a couple of days.The water doesnt circulate the mozzies are only a problem till the tadpoles hatch and start eating all the larvae  
Just my experience, hope it helps.


----------



## Kenshin (Mar 5, 2005)

Liberated has a frog pond its got a gazillion frogs around it they are thick there.... ALWAYS eggs in it to and taddys


p.s. leave any comments about liberated and the turtle thread out of this thread


----------



## dobermanmick (Mar 5, 2005)

Do the frogs just turn up or did he have to bring them in ?


----------



## Magpie (Mar 5, 2005)

Do tadpoles eat mozzie larvae?
I would have tthought they'd be too big / fast for them to eat.


----------



## Kenshin (Mar 5, 2005)

dont quote me 100% but bring em in i think....


----------



## Kenshin (Mar 5, 2005)

dont quote me 100% but bring em in i think....


----------



## Bouncer (Mar 5, 2005)

We already have heaps around so I just wanna give em a pond. I think I'll just use the old bathtub out the back and purty it up a bit.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 5, 2005)

I have one in my backyard. It has a small waterfall to stop the water going stagnant and the frogs still do well. I got some eggs from across the road and put in the pond, just let nature take its course. There are plenty of plants and algae for them to eat and there are heaps of rocks around the pond that give them hiding places.
It is very peaceful listening to the croaking at night.


----------



## Menagerie (Mar 5, 2005)

I have a little pond out the front with tadpoles in it, the water is still (has a pump with a fountain in it, but it's not switched on at the moment) and we don't have too much of a mozzie problem. I did notice that there was some larvae in there, but I think that it was just enough to provide food for the tadpoles. The tadpoles in there at the moment are Perons Tree Frogs.

We also have a lot of skinks etc that love to hand around our garden, it's a rockery with lots of native plants and a pond - insects for food, rocks for cover and warmth and plants for shade & pond for water & breedings insects, the wildlife find it a bit of a haven, and we love to watch it all


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2005)

A good way of getting rid of mozzies is to get some native fish that wont affect the tadpoles like some Rainbow gudgeons or native guppies. Stay away from gambusia as effective as they are cause they arent native and are a pest. And once the froggies are adults, they'll take care of the mozzies that are trying to lay eggs.


----------



## Dicco (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: RE: Frog Ponds*



Teamsherman said:


> A good way of getting rid of mozzies is to get some native fish that wont affect the tadpoles like some Rainbow gudgeons or native guppies. Stay away from gambusia as effective as they are cause they arent native and are a pest. And once the froggies are adults, they'll take care of the mozzies that are trying to lay eggs.



This is the best mozzie control, for your area Crimson-Spotted Rainbows, Pacific Blue-Eyes, Fire-Tail Gudgens(commonly sold as feeder gudgeons), and Hardy Heads. There is no such thing as a native guppy sherm, you may be confused,I'll tell you more later Shaz.( working in a fish shop has advantages  )


----------



## Bouncer (Mar 5, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Frog Ponds*

I had fish in the pond in the front yard, darn birds eat em.


----------



## Dicco (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Frog Ponds*



Bouncer said:


> I had fish in the pond in the front yard, darn birds eat em.



Were they goldfish?


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 5, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Frog Ponds*

Guppy, a native? I think not dear boy


----------



## Bouncer (Mar 5, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Frog Ponds*

Ah good ol Dicco is going to help me out with fishies!!


----------



## hugsta (Mar 6, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Frog Ponds*

A guppie?? Wasn't she one of voula and toulas sisters......... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Frog Ponds*



hugsta said:


> A guppie?? Wasn't she one of voula and toulas sisters......... :wink:



Boom tish!!!! 

LMAO


----------



## Matty_2004 (Mar 6, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Frog Ponds*

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v289/Matty_2004/Scenery/fountain.jpg

I'll get a better photo later, as it is much much bigger and alot more around it, but that is a part of our fountain/pond.


Cheers,

-Matty J


----------



## Bouncer (Mar 6, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Frog Ponds*

Cool! Looks nice. I might work on mine this afternoon when it cools down, Dayum hot out there, lol.


----------



## Bouncer (Mar 7, 2005)

This is the lil greenie who lives in our plant pot on the porch...


----------

